# Wärmeleitpaste für CPU - gibt es umweltfreundliche(re)? Empfehlung, am liebsten in &quot;Nagellackbehälter&quot;



## zocka-zora (18. August 2012)

*Wärmeleitpaste für CPU - gibt es umweltfreundliche(re)? Empfehlung, am liebsten in "Nagellackbehälter"*

Hallo,

so richtige Testberichte finde ich zunächst keine im Internet. 
Daher wende ich mich an das Forum.

Mein Prozessor: AMD FX-8150. 
Mein Prozessorkühler: Antec H20 620.
Ist Wärmeleitpaste ein Muss? In meinem PC befindet sich ja neben der Wasserkühlung
ein aktiver Kühler (Kingston KHX-Fan HyperX
Speicher Kühler) auf dem Arbeitsspeicher (Kingston HyperX DIMM 8
GB DDR3-1600 Kit KHX1600C9D3K2/8G), sowie 8 vorinstallierte Gehäusekühler (SF-2000R).

Welche Wärmeleitpaste sollte ich verwenden?
Wie oft sollte Wärmeleitpaste nachgetragen werden?



Gibt es gute Anleitungen im Netz wie Wärmeleitpasten (und wo genau auf der Hardware) aufgetragen werden? 
Als Behälter habe ich gesehen: Tube, Spritze, "Nagellack-Glas". Ich denke letzteres dürfte am einfachsten in der Anwendung sein?

Bei Amazon habe ich oftmals in den Bewertungen gelesen, dass die Pasten giftig sind und auch keine näheren Inhaltsstoffe auf den Herstellerseiten im Internet definiert werden. Gibt es den Hersteller welche sich durch die Herstellung mit weniger giftigen Substanzen hervorgebracht haben?


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Also ich verwende seit zwei Jahren diese hier:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/W%C3%A4rmeleitpaste/6651/Xilence+Silver+Tim+W%C3%A4rmeleitpaste.article

auch für den PC-Zusammenbau für meine Kunden. Ich bin damit absolut zufrieden.

das auftragen ist nicht schwer, einfach eine ganz dünne Schicht auf dei CPU-Oberfläche auftragen. Einen Kleks der Paste drauf und mit einem Stück Pappe verteilen, so das keine Lücken mehr frei sind. Anleitungen findest Du z. B. auf Youtube.

Giftstoffe sind wohl in jeder Paste enthalten, aber nicht bedenklich, Du sollst sie ja nicht kosten


----------



## zocka-zora (18. August 2012)

Hi Shorty484,

klasse, wie schnell du geantwortet hast. Ich habe deinen Vorschlag nun gegooglet, und bin dadurch auf diesen Forenthreat gestoßen:

Die besten Wärmeleitpasten ***Sammelthread*** .

Hier ist auch am Anfang des Threats eine kleine Tabelle, aus der die unterschiedlichen Inhaltsstoffe hervorgehen.

Ich lese mir diesen entdeckten Threat erstmal in Ruhe durch, und bin für weitere Vorschläge offen.

Deine Wahl scheint gut zu sein, zumindest wird die Paste ja auch bei Hardwareluxx unter den Besten aufgeführt. Bei Amazon schneidet Silver Tim weniger gut ab (zwei Bewertungen, beide nicht besonders herausragend.)


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Auf Amazon-Berwertungen verlasse ich mich nicht. Ich habe schon etliche Pasten ausprobiert, fand die Silver Tim am besten. Aber es gibt auch noch andere die Du bedenkenlos nehmen kannst.


----------



## zocka-zora (18. August 2012)

Da ich nicht über ausreichend Wissen im Bereich Hardware / Informatik verfüge, habe ich nicht alles in dem von mir verlinkten Threat verstanden (Die besten Wärmeleitpasten ***Sammelthread***). *Allerdings scheint man bei Pasten mit Flüssigmetall als Inhaltsstoff Kurzschlüsse zu riskieren* (Siehe Beitrag 03.04.06, 23:42 des Users toao2001). Wärmeleitpasten auf Silikon-Basis scheinen am risikofreiesten zu sein (Siehe Beitrag 04.04.06, 22:44 des Users LaMagra-X).

Außerdem kann ich für mich nach dem Lesen des Threats folgende Pasten ausschließen: Coollaboratory Liquid Pro, Arctitc Cooling MX-1 und Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Also nen Kurzschluss hat bei mir noch keine der Pasten verursacht, da spielen sicherlich noch andere Faktoren eine Rolle. Zu CPU-Kühlern bekommt man ja meist eine kleine Tube dazu bzw. ist die Paste schon aufgetragen. Da weiß man auch nicht, was da drin ist und welche Paste verwendet wird.


----------



## zocka-zora (18. August 2012)

Hier habe ich nun einen Bericht zu der Leitfähigkeit verschiedener Inhaltsstoffe gefunden:
Leitfähigkeit
Silber, Kupfer, Aluminium scheinen extrem gut zu sein.
Wenn ich das nun mit der Tabelle bei Wikipedia vergleiche ( Wärmeleitpaste – Wikipedia )
heißt das aber, dass die Leitfähigkeit von Kupfer  3800x so hoch ist, wie die von Silikon (Graphik:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )?

Mit anderen Worten: Silikonpasten können gar nicht die selbe Wirkungsweise entwickeln, wie hochpreisige?
Zitat Wikipedia: 





> Klassische Wärmeleitpasten enthalten hauptsächlich Silikonöl und Zinkoxid, hochpreisige Varianten sind mit Aluminium-, Kupfer-, Graphit- und Silberbestandteilen erhältlich.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Natürlich kann man teure Pasten kaufen und bevorzugen. Ich wüsste jedoch nicht warum ich viel Geld für nichts ausgeben sollte. Meine Rechner liefen über Jahre problemlos, und alle ein bis zwei Jahre sollte man die Paste sowieso erneuern. Aber wie gesagt, das ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob er die teuren Pasten verwendet.

Nimm ruhig eine teurere, wenn Du Dich damit sicherer fühlst. Sollst Dir ja nicht die ganze Zeit darüber den Kopf zerbrechen müssen 

Aber mal was anderes, acht Gehäuselüfter sind ein wenig überflüssig. Bei so vielen Lüftern erzeugst Du im Gehäuse eher eine Verwirbelung der Luft, als effektive Kühlung. Ein Lüfter, der die kalte Luft vorne ansaugt, und ein oder zwei Lüfter die die warme Luft hinten aus dem Gehäuse saugen sind viel effektiver und völlig ausreichend.


----------



## zocka-zora (18. August 2012)

> Giftstoffe sind wohl in jeder Paste enthalten, aber nicht bedenklich, Du sollst sie ja nicht kosten



Okay, ich werde meine Produktauswahl bei Conrad treffen. Hier ist bei (fast) jeder Wärmeleitpaste ein deutschsprachiges Sicherheitsdatenblatt als PDF abrufbar. Die Datenblätter informieren jeweils über Gefahr für Mensch und Umwelt.
Beim Kosten der Wärmeleitpaste "Graphit-Wärmeleitpaste WLPG Fischer Elektronik WLPG02 10.5":


> Nach Verschlucken: Keine, bei anhaltenden Beschwerden ( Verstopfung ) Arzt
> konsultieren.


 und Umweltrisiken: 





> Negative ökologische Effekte sind nicht bekannt.
> Nicht wassergefährdend, biologisch abbaubar.


 Quelle: http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...81173-si-01-de-WAERMELEITPASTE_WLPG02_2ML.pdf

Wohingegen z.B. die Hochleistungs-Wärmeleitpaste Keratherm® KP12 gar nicht erst verschluckt werden darf, und bei Ökologie zu finden ist:


> Giftig für Wasserorganismen, kann in Gewässern längerfristig schädliche Wirkungen haben.


 Quelle: http://www.produktinfo.conrad.com/d...de-WAERMELEITPASTE_SIL_FREI_KP12_4_2g_3ml.pdf

Für mich heißt dies nun, dass ich die Wärmeleitpasten heraussuche, die Laut Sicherheitsdatenblätter am harmlosesten für Mensch und Umwelt sind. Unter dieser Auswahl schaue ich dann, welche die meist empfohlenen sind (soweit ich zu diesen Testberichte finden kann). Wenn dies gewünscht ist, veröffentlich ich am Schluss die subjektiven Top 5 hier im Forum.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Ok, kannst mir ja mal bescheid geben, für welche Du Dich entschieden hast


----------



## zocka-zora (18. August 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes, acht Gehäuselüfter sind ein wenig überflüssig. Bei so vielen Lüftern erzeugst Du im Gehäuse eher eine Verwirbelung der Luft, als effektive Kühlung. Ein Lüfter, der die kalte Luft vorne ansaugt, und ein oder zwei Lüfter die die warme Luft hinten aus dem Gehäuse saugen sind viel effektiver und völlig ausreichend.


 Der Tower ist laut Hersteller so ausgestattet, dass ein "Durchfluss" erzeugt wird: http://www.super-flower.de/typo3temp/pics/fc7783939c.jpg


----------



## Enisra (18. August 2012)

naja, du sollst die ja auch nicht essen und entfernen tut man die mit einem Zewa und nicht mit der Zunge


----------



## Shorty484 (18. August 2012)

Ah ja, also waren die Lüfter vorinstalliert? Die Wakü auch? Bisschen viel Kühlung für so ein System, aber wenns schon alles drin war 



> sowie 8 vorinstallierte Gehäusekühler (SF-2000R)



Sorry, ich habs heut wohl nicht so mitm Lesen, macht die Hitze


----------



## zocka-zora (18. August 2012)

SCORING: WÄRMELEITPASTEN - 
Scoring nach Ökologie / Toxologie
sowie nach Bewertungen und Meinungen hinsichtlich der Qualität von Kunden und Fachleuten im Internet.



-----------------------------------------------------
Ich bin kein Fachmann 
(weder technisch, medizinsch noch umweltbezogen). 
Ob die Datenblätter welche mir als Quellen vorliegen, 
dessen Angaben und meine Interpretationen 
vollständig/richtig/aktuell sind,
kann ich daher nicht gewährleisten.
-----------------------------------------------------

-----------------------------------------------------
Aussortierung 1 -
-----------------------------------------------------
In die Auswahl sind nur Wärmeleitpasten gekommen,
für welche ich Sicherheitsdatenblätter mit für mich
ausreichendem Informationsgehalt gefunden habe.
Von circa 20 Wärmeleitpasten traf dies auf 10 Pasten zu.


Zur Auswahl standen somit nur noch folgende Pasten (Rangfolge zufällig, nicht nach Aussagekraft des Datenblattes):

Paste 01 Hochleistungs-Wärmeleitpaste Keratherm® KP92 Kerafol 
Paste 02 Hochleistungs-Wärmeleitpaste Keratherm® KP12 silikonfrei Kerafol 
Paste 03 Wärmeleitpaste Keratherm® KP97 Kerafol 
Paste 04 Wärmeleitpaste ARCTIC SILVER 5 
Paste 05 Wärmeleitpaste COOLER-MASTER® PTK-002-U1-GP 
Paste 06 Graphit-Wärmeleitpaste WLPG Fischer Elektronik WLPG02 
Paste 07 Wärmeleitpaste COOLER MASTER® HTK-002-U1-GP 
Paste 08 Wärmeleitpaste KP98 2 ml Spritze Kerafol KP98 
Paste 09 Wärmeleitpaste Chemtronics 
Paste 10 Wärmeleitpaste P 12 



-----------------------------------------------------
Aussortierung 2  - 
-----------------------------------------------------
nach Ökologie und Toxologie - 
Niedrigster Rang besonders gut, 
höchster Rang besonders schlecht



Paste 06 - Rang - 01= 

-Negative ökologische Effekte sind nicht bekannt
-Nicht wassergefährdend
-Biologisch abbaubar
-Haut, Atmen- oder Augenschutz nicht notwendig
-Hautkontakt ohne Risiko
-Nach Verschlucken kein Risiko lt. Datenblatt


Paste 05 - Rang - 02=

-Bei Augenkontakt können Reizungen hervorgerufen werden
-Langfristige Einwirkung kann leichte Reizung hervorrufen
-Atemschutz nicht erforderlich
-Keine besondere Lüftung erforderlich
-Das Tragen von Handschuhen ist nicht erforderlich
-Augenschutz: Schutzbrille
-Keine negative Beeinträchtigung von Wasserorganismen
-Be- und Entlüftung am Arbeitsplatz notwendig  



Paste 04 - Rang - 03=

-Augenirritationen beim einwischen
-Nach Einatmen für Frischluft sorgen / Einatmen vermeiden
-Augenschutz: Schutzbrille mit Seitenschutz
-Übermäßigen Haut und Augenkontakt vermeiden
-Biologisch nicht abbaubar
-keine Nachteiligen Wirkungen in Kläranlagen zu erwarten 
-Fischtoxität nicht zu erwarten 
-bei sachgemäßer Verwendung keine Umweltprobleme zu erwarten



Paste 07 - Rang - 04= 

-kurzzeitiger Hautkontakt lässt keine Reizungen erwarten / Bei Wiederholten/längerfristigen Kontakt sind Reizungen zu erwarten
-Bei Augenkontakt können Reizungen hervorgerufen werden
-Bei Einatmung sind keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen zu erwarten
-Bei Verschlucken können innere Verletzungen auftreten
-Bei ausreichender Lüftung verarbeiten    
-Keine negative Beeinträchtigung von Wasserorganismen zu erwarten
-keine Nachteiligen Wirkungen in Kläranlagen zu erwarten




Paste 09 - Rang - 05=

-Gesundheitsschädlich beim Einatmen
-Reizt die Augen und die Atmungsorgane
-Wiederholte oder länger andauernde Berührung kann zu Reizung und Dermatitis führen
-Nach Hautkontakt sofort waschen
-niedrige akute Toxität
-Schlecht biologisch abbaubar



Paste 02 - Rang - 06= 

-Darf nicht eingeatmet werden
-Augenschutz: Schutzbrille
-In Spuren möglich: Formaldehyd 
-Giftig für Wasserorganismen
-Produkt und Behälter sind als giftiger Abfall zu entsorgen




Paste 03 - Rang - 07=

-Nach Einatmen für Frischluft sorgen (darf nicht eingeatmet werden)
-Keine besonderen Phsikalisch-chemischen Gefahren bekannt
-Keine besonderen Gesundheitsgefahren bekannt
-Bei Erhitzung (150C-180C) geringfügig auftretend: Formaldehyd und Benzol
-Handschutz: Kautschuk 
-Augenschutz: Schutzbrille
-Wassergefährdungsklasse 1




Paste 08 - Rang - 08=

-Wassergefährdungsklasse 1
-Nach Einatmen für Frischluft sorgen
-Bei Berührung mit der Haut sofort waschen
-Bei Augenkontakt und Verschlucken sofort Arzt konsultieren
-Augenschutz: Schutzbrille
-Bei Erhitzung (150C-180C) geringfügig auftretend: Formaldehyd und Benzol



Paste 10 - Rang - 09=

-Gefährlicher Inhaltsstoff Zinkoxid
-Sehr gifitg für Wasserorganismen, kann in Gewässern längerfristig schädliche Wirkungen haben
-Nicht in die Kanalistation gelangen lassen
-Die Nutzung von Handschuhen wird empfohlen
-Nicht in Gewässer oder in den Boden gelangen lassen
-Bei sachgemäßer Nutzung keine Schäden durch Toxik zu erwarten, Bewertung auf Basis von Tierversuchen!



Paste 01 - Rang - 10= 

-Sehr giftig für Wasserorganismen,
-Als gefährlicher Abfall zu entsorgen 
-Freisetzung in Umwelt zu vermeiden
-Vor Gebrauch besondere Anweisungen einzuholen
-Kann zu Hautreizungen führen
-Darf nicht eingeatmet werden
-Darf nicht in die Kanalisation/Oberflächenwasser/Grundwasser gelangen
-Augenschutz: Schutzbrille
-Bei Erhitzung (150C-180C) geringfügig auftretend: Formaldehyd


-----------------------------------------------------
Aussortierung 3  - 
-----------------------------------------------------
nach Bewertungen und Meinungen hinsichtlich der Qualität.
Übernommen habe ich aus der vorhergehenden Rangfolge
die Ränge 1 bis 4.
Niedrigster Rang besonders gut, 
höchster Rang besonders schlecht


Paste 06 Rang - 4= 

Graphit-Wärmeleitpaste WLPG Fischer Elektronik WLPG02 10.5 ist elektrisch leitfähig (Wärmeleitpaste Wlpg 02),    weshalb diese nur für erfahrene Benutzer sinnvoll ist (Siehe Hinweis in diesem Artikel zum Einsatz elektrisch leitfähiger Pasten)
Erfahrungsberichte konnte ich im Internet zu diesem Produkt nicht finden. 


Paste 05 Rang - 3= 

Die CoolerMaster PTK-002 ist in der PC Games Hardware 5/2009 mit 4 von 5 Sternen vertreten.


Paste 04 Rang - 1= 

ARCTIC SILVER 5 hat bei 40 Kundenrezessionen fast ausschließlich 5 Sterne Bewertungen. 
Die Paste ist in der PC Games Hardware 6/2011 und in der PC Games Hardware 5/2009 mit 4 von 5 Sternen vertreten.
Auszeichnung mit einem Silver Wheel. 
In diesem Test bewegt sich die Arctic Silver 5 im Mittelfeld. 
In einem Bericht aus dem Jahr 2004 schneidet die Paste sehr gut ab
 Auf Testfreaks schneidet die Paste mit 8.4 von 10 Punkten durchschnittlich, basierend auf 6274 Tests ab.


Paste 07 - Rang 02=

Die CoolerMaster HTK-002 schneidet bei Amazon in den Kundenrezessionen relativ gut ab.
 In den Googlebewertungen schneidet die Paste noch besser ab.
Im Preisvergleich von Heise erhält die Paste eine 80% Bewertung von einem Kunden.
8.4 von 10 Punkte durchschnittlich auf Testfreaks, basierend auf 74 Tests. 


-----------------------------------------------------
Auswertung - 
-----------------------------------------------------

Paste 06 = Aussortierung 2 Rang 1 + Aussortierung 3 Rang 4 = 2,5 Pkt.
Paste 05 = Aussortierung 2 Rang 2 + Aussortierung 3 Rang 3 = 2,5 Pkt.
Paste 04 = Aussortierung 2 Rang 3 + Aussortierung 3 Rang 1 = 2,0 Pkt.
Paste 07 = Aussortierung 2 Rang 4 + Aussortierung 3 Rang 2 = 3,0 Pkt.

Fazit: ARCTIC SILVER 5


----------

